# Greetings from Canada



## T-rex (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi all,

We have been setting up a yard haunt for the last 3 years or so, so we are really still in learning mode. My family and I love Halloween, I am involved in another forum and I love the way everyone shares their creative ideas, props, tutorials, whatever!! I am really looking forward to getting to know all the talented, creative people here!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## scaretastic (Feb 6, 2011)

Howdy!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

welcome T-REx, What province are you in ?


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## T-rex (Feb 7, 2011)

samhayne said:


> welcome T-REx, What province are you in ?


I am in Edmonton, Alberta!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Love your avatar. Is it one of your props?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;








This is one of my favourite places to share ideas about halloween props and decor online!


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi & Welcome!


----------

